# 2009 Houndsmen Banquet



## SHORTY (Oct 5, 2007)

2009 Houndsmen BanquetSaturday March 28 at 5:00 PM
Located at the Nephi Fairgrounds
300 West Center Nephi, Utah

Support the Utah Federation of Houndsmen in its effort to protect the big game of our state and the future of our sport.

1 Dinner Package $40 
2 Dinner Package $65

Door Prizes
Raffles
Auctions 
Games
Guns, Tracking/Training equip, Guided Hunts, Hunting equip, Art, Dog supplies even items for the ladies and Kids

Bring your best photo for the Photo Contest
Categories: Bear, Bobcat, Lion, Raccoon and Best Overall

UFH awards
Hound of the Year (Points Earned)
Houndsman of the Year (Member Voted)

Board Election
Come prepared to nominate and vote for your new officers!

Please RSVP by mail no later than March 21, 2009

For more information email: [email protected]
Jason Binder 1-435-671-0637 Roy Aanerud 1-801-836-0233 
http://www.utahfederationofhoundsmen.com


----------



## SHORTY (Oct 5, 2007)

2009 Houndsmen Banquet

We look forward to seeing you at the Banquet!

5 day Guided Idaho Deer or Elk hunt
Delux Full Body Bear Taxidermy
5 Day Fully Guided California Bear Hunt
Christensen arms Rifles
50 bird (Pheasant)package hunt with meals and Skeet shoot
Log Furniture
Quilts
Handguns
Rifles
Muzzloaders
Tracking equipment and collars
Training equipment
Collars
Leads
Pups
Dog Boxes
Art and More!!

Seats are filling up fast get your RSVP's in soon

http://www.utahfederationofhoundsmen


----------

